# One of my tank



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

very simple set up, hope you like it..thanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, soooooooo simple even a planted tank guru can set one up. :lol:

Beautiful as always.

Anthony


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous, as always! What kind of rock is that? reminds me of... abandoned castles


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Very nice... Makes me want another tropical tank


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

"simply" elegant. Just lovely !


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a unique and spectacular tank, Bien! As Keri said, it does evoke submerged abandoned castles.... the lost city of Atlantis, or maybe something Merlin-ish. And yet, it's also completely natural. Very artistic! 

What kind of tetras are those?


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Are those... marino ball on the top??
How come it's not in the water?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome Bien. Simple and elegant.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> That's awesome Bien. Simple and elegant.


Copyright infringement Gary  I said "simply" elegant - JK


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice!! Looks like petrified wood in there?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Is this the bottom displey in King Eds? Ive always admired your work, so beautiful


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Copyright infringement Gary  I said "simply" elegant - JK


Great minds think alike!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Stunning as usual Bien, whats the plant in the back behind the rock?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Stunning as usual Bien, whats the plant in the back behind the rock?


I believe that's Blyxa Japonica, Kim, but I'm sure Bien will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I believe that's Blyxa Japonica, Kim, but I'm sure Bien will correct me if I'm wrong.


Thanks Gary, would love to get my hands on some of that, one plant I haven't tried yet!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

What a beautiful tank, Bien. Simple, eh? Sure, that's what they all say.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, simply stunning!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful layout
As usual, simple is better


----------



## Fish_Assassin (Feb 7, 2011)

im surprised those rummy noses hasn't eaten all those repens yet. Somehow the rummy nose that i have loves to eat them.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Gotta love petrified wood. Love the whole thing.


----------

